# Adirondack Chairs



## woodworkerforchrist (Apr 25, 2013)

Good morning Ya'll!! So now I am trying to find a bigger item that sells well that I can make a profit better than or in addition to my small scroll sawn items. Working on making better and nicer keepsake and memorial boxes. But now also going to try to build nice sturdy cedar adirondack chairs. Theres alot on here about them and lots of great info, but just wanted to get some new updated advice on recent ones you all have made and things you have learned. I really like Norm Abrams chair the best and today I am finishing my first one. I made the first one pine just as a prototype and going to paint it and sell it. I am making a few adjustments and improvements. I plan on making them out of cedar to start, with outdoor glue and stainless screws and thinking selling them for $150? Also would like to try to make a heavy duty one out of 5/4 decking. 
Questions: 
Is cedar a good medium priced outdoor wood to use?
If you use ss screws do you need to plug them? 
Have there been other improvements to Norms chair or others?
Whats a good price to start?
Can you use treated wood?
Is it better to leave cedar natural or use sealers?
Does it pay to sell them in gift shops, nurseries, consignment stores, etc?

Any and all advice and conversation on this would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

My first question is how did you arrive at the price of $150? You need to do a study of time and materials to determine what your price should be. I would also suggest you do these in production runs as that will improve your speed. There is a great blog on here by "Huff" that is very insightful about setting prices. It has helped me.

Along another line, I think that you need to do something unique with the chair along with the traditional style. Things that are different like the back being a fish head, martini glass, margarita glass, bird houses, shark bite, etc. These things will help to set you apart.

Another idea is to look into using plastic lumber. By using it, you create a chair that will not rot, not have to resealed and is available in different colors.


----------



## michelletwo (Feb 22, 2010)

you won't sell to us old people..can't get out of them, once in them  look for a young crowd


----------

